# K3b-kde4 error try burning



## tty3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello world

Try to burning iso image (bootable) with k3b-kde4, but, report me this error


```
Probably a buffer underrun occured.
Please choose a lower burning speed.
```
*Debuggin Output*


```
Devices
-----------------------
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS40 NL02 (/dev/cd0, CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD-R DL, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R DL) [DVD-ROM, DVD-R 
Sequential, DVD-R Dual Layer Sequential, DVD-R Dual Layer Jump, DVD-RAM, DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite, DVD-RW Sequential, DVD+RW, DVD+R, DVD+R 
Dual Layer, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW] [SAO, TAO, RAW, SAO/R96P, SAO/R96R, RAW/R16, RAW/R96P, RAW/R96R, Restricted Overwrite, Layer Jump] [%7]

System
-----------------------
K3b Version: 2.0.1
KDE Version: 4.5.1 (KDE 4.5.1)
QT Version:  4.6.3
Kernel:      9.0-CURRENT

Used versions
-----------------------
cdrecord: 2.1

cdrecord
-----------------------
scsidev: '2,0,0'
scsibus: 2 target: 0 lun: 0
SCSI buffer size: 64512
/usr/local/bin/cdrecord: Found DVD media but DVD-R/DVD-RW support code is missing.
/usr/local/bin/cdrecord: If you need DVD-R/DVD-RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD.
/usr/local/bin/cdrecord: Free test versions and free keys for personal use are at [url]ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/ProDVD/[/url]
/usr/local/bin/cdrecord: This version of cdrecord does not include DVD-R/DVD-RW support code.
/usr/local/bin/cdrecord: If you need DVD-R/DVD-RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD.
/usr/local/bin/cdrecord: Free test versions and free keys for personal use are at [url]ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/ProDVD/[/url]
Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (amd64-unknown-freebsd9.0) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 JÃ¶rg Schilling
TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM
Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.
Driveropts: 'burnfree'
atapi: 0
Device type    : Removable CD-ROM
Version        : 0
Response Format: 2
Capabilities   : 
Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'
Identifikation : 'DVDRAM GH22NS40 '
Revision       : 'NL02'
Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.
Current: 0x0011
Profile: 0x0012 
Profile: 0x0011 (current)
Profile: 0x0015 
Profile: 0x0016 
Profile: 0x0014 
Profile: 0x0013 
Profile: 0x001A 
Profile: 0x001B 
Profile: 0x002B 
Profile: 0x0010 
Profile: 0x0009 
Profile: 0x000A 
Profile: 0x0008 
Profile: 0x0002 
Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD/DVD driver (checks media) (mmc_cd_dvd).
Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 
Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R
Drive buf size : 1114112 = 1088 KB
Drive DMA Speed: 16457 kB/s 93x CD 11x DVD
FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB
/usr/local/bin/cdrecord: Unspecified command not implemented for this drive.
/usr/local/bin/cdrecord: Data will not fit on any disk.
/usr/local/bin/cdrecord: Cannot write more than remaining DVD capacity.
Track 01: data  4118 MB        
Total size:     4729 MB (468:35.62) = 2108672 sectors
Lout start:     4730 MB (468:37/47) = 2108672 sectors
Current Secsize: 2048

cdrecord command:
-----------------------
/usr/local/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=2,0,0 speed=8 -sao driveropts=burnfree -data -tsize=2108672s -
```

Tried to change buffer directory and user a minimum speed for burning dvd, but nothing
Search this error in Internet and not find a solution, too tried in i386 with k3b-kde4 but not work

is a k3b-kde4 bug? (cdrecord requires ProDVD extension for burning DVDs WTF program? 
With >/%/$ growisofs yes to work burn


```
> uname -a 
FreeBSD bsd.space 9.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT #1: Tue Aug 31 16:44:19 WEST 2010     
[email]tty3@bsd.space[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/ENDEAVOUR  amd64
```


----------



## tty3 (Sep 9, 2010)

This is a error of kde4-k3b, i try to install k3b 1.0.5 and burned 5 DVD image, this bug are reported https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=250713


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 10, 2010)

Use *mkisofs/cdrecord/burncd* , *growisofs*
and report if any bugs happen.


----------

